# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse de El Tossal

## perdiguera

Este pequeño embalse, que es un azud de derivación, suministra el agua para el canal principal de Urgell.
Os pongo unas fotos de mi visita del otro día.
Lo pongo aquí ya que no he encontrado su hilo.
Espero que os gusten











En el hilo del Canal de Urgell escribiré un mensaje sobre el mismo y podré otras fotos de esta toma.

----------


## jlois

Gracias , amigo Perdiguera, por mostrarnos otra presa más, que parece ser de abastecimiento, bueno , como dices tu, derivando las aguas al canal de Urgell.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Que excursiones te metes... jejeje Un sitio con encanto y no sé... ese coche blanco me suena, no???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Sigue enseñándonos la zona noreste de España de ésta manera amigo... el foro lo agradece...

----------


## perdiguera

> Que excursiones te metes... jejeje Un sitio con encanto y no sé... ese coche blanco me suena, no??? 
> Sigue enseñándonos la zona noreste de España de ésta manera amigo... el foro lo agradece...


Los meregues tenemos que tener el coche, aparte del corazón, blanco. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias perdiguera por las imágenes, una infraestructura espectacular además rodeada por un entorno envidiable  :Smile: 




> Los meregues tenemos que tener el coche, aparte del corazón, blanco.


*Olé*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

